# Dude in a red Jackson running Poudre Falls 7/20/14



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Sick - made that look smooth.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

nice!!!!!! That 3rd drop looks frightening.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Dang. That was impressive. I'm not sure if he is brave or stupid...


----------



## maddog61 (Jun 1, 2008)

*poudre falls*

To my knowledge this is the 3rd successful run.
Dave Zinn
Mike Pagel 
Mystery Jackson guy


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

streetdoctor said:


> nice!!!!!! That 3rd drop looks frightening.


It's a proven killer. It looks to me like if you're on line on the way in to that, it would be pretty easy to stay right and avoid trouble, but those two drops above make that far from certain, and the penalty for failure is pretty steep.


----------



## robfather (Dec 24, 2003)

maddog61 said:


> To my knowledge this is the 3rd successful run.
> Dave Zinn
> Mike Pagel
> Mystery Jackson guy


todd gillman before that.


----------



## robfather (Dec 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> It's a proven killer. It looks to me like if you're on line on the way in to that, it would be pretty easy to stay right and avoid trouble, but those two drops above make that far from certain, and the penalty for failure is pretty steep.


rip dan


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Its damn fine paddling. I would lie and say it was me but too many people on this board have seen me paddle and know that I suck.


----------



## robfather (Dec 24, 2003)

i think stolhquist cleaned it up in a dancer too. not sure but i think i have seen footage.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I thought people ran it occasionally in the past and after the death I have heard rumor of it being run and seen many good paddlers take a serious look at it. This is the first video I have seen to confirm it, but I would expect it's been done more than any of us who live here expect. That guy made it look good, but one small mistake likely means death on that one. I'll be sticking to the high right line.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Well I paddle a red Jackson and since the video was too small to definitively say that it wasn't me I'll just sit back and let people talk about how it could have been me, because hay, it might have been. I mean maybe this video was shot in some parallel universe where my balls were too big to fit in my Kayak.


----------



## MattC (Jun 13, 2004)

We bumped into that guy and his buddy (the one filming) the day before in the Narrows. They were just in from Chattanooga, en route to Idaho and then B.C. I didn't catch their names.


----------



## EinFC (Jun 14, 2011)

The guy in front of me was the one filming for his group. I just happened to be passing by on my way home from a hiking trip with my son and saw these guys setting up. We decided to watch the run, and help with any rescue/recovery if needed. I would have felt better if I had my throwbag handy, but who needs one of those for hiking, right? These guys had just come down from a run on Big South and were wanting to play a bit more. They were taking a kayaking/camping trip from TN to BC.

Anyway, I missed the first drop on my phone camera but it was the best of the bunch. The paddler literaly disappeared for a few seconds as he went over then he popped back up. I think the first drop was scarier for the rest of us than the third one since he didn't surface right away, at least from our vantage point. Regardless, he hit the lines perfectly and made his way through, thankfully.


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

robfather said:


> todd gillman before that.


And a number of other old schoolers before that...


----------



## kparker (Jan 31, 2009)

Peter Holcomb got some awesome shots of Leif and Natalie running it in the snow and ice last winter.


----------



## robfather (Dec 24, 2003)

Marty said:


> And a number of other old schoolers before that...


Yeah, u r right
Been a long time. Hope u r good bru.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The top three used to see somewhat frequent low water descents, with a catcher to make sure one made the last eddy. Back in +- '01 someone didn't get close enough to be caught and dropped the left terminal
Line. Traffic has slowed considerably since. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

Which part is the deadly spot? Right below where the camera crew is standing if you get caught in the river left line where it looks like the water disappears underneath the rock? ....just wondering as I've never seen it in person


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Exactly


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## Fixedgearmike (Dec 27, 2013)

Sam Manzer and Daniel Rucker. They are two guys based outa Chattanooga. They have a fb page Tennesee to B.C. I'll post a link of the video on it


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Saw this on BT from Daniel Rucker, about 7 minutes in for Poudre Falls:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkalpfF4aAA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Falls*

For the folks wondering what all the hype is about and don't know the falls, the reason the falls are dangerous is the bottom drop. It's undercut and deep. The third falls has a rock shelf that sticks out on the right side and the left falls away fast. The left side could draw you under the curtain and behind the falls the undercut extends 20+ feet and is filled with log strainer. Pure nasty.


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

When the river is non existent during super low water winter times can you see hazard really well? Would be interesting to check that out later this year.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Matt, at low water you can see the deep cleft the water has carved out, and it looks like there's probably a cave on the left too since the water pushes down and river left constantly. You can hear boulders clicking around in the cave too, super creepy.


----------

